# sending private pms



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

every time i send a private pm it just sit in my outbox and not sent WHY ?
BEEN WAITING FOR REPLY ONLY TO FIND THAT THE MEMBER NEVER GOT IT [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi softty, PM stays in the outbox, until receiver opens/reads the PM. 
Hoggy.


----------



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks for that hoggy 
sorry to people ive pmed as keep trying so bet they got loads


----------

